# Would you buy this?



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 9, 2015)

So, if FA sold pins / patches (sew-on & iron-on) / keychains / bumper stickers / etc (of the FA paw icon + caption: "FA"), would you buy them?
Assume they are reasonably priced.

They would be a consistent yet discrete way for furries to identify each other.


----------



## Plastic-Fox (Jan 10, 2015)

Might be a nice add to the mini foxtail on my backpack.


----------



## Teckolf (Jan 10, 2015)

I would consider a simple bumper sticker... Only because I consider it my life's goal to plaster trashy bumper stickers on my truck. No I am actually serious with the last statement...


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 12, 2015)

Need moar votes!


----------



## Pingouin7 (Jan 12, 2015)

-snip-


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 12, 2015)

I think the fa logo by itself would be cool


----------



## -Sliqq- (Jan 12, 2015)

Sounds pretty dope. It's just I don't like it being pointed out that I'm a furry out of the blue.

But because it's New York, maybe nobody cares lol


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 12, 2015)

I don't own any physical items related to the word furry. I would like one...


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 13, 2015)

I wouldn't mind having a pin to put on my messenger bag. ^_^


----------



## Renarde (Jan 13, 2015)

Totally, yea! I had a keychain from Pawstar at one point, but an FA one would be rad, too.


----------



## Hewge (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 13, 2015)

If we can get a decent number of votes (like 100?), we should send Fender a link to this thread.

Looks like 3 people are asking to get shanked.


EDIT:  Are there even 100 active people on the forum?


----------



## Ryouzen (Jan 14, 2015)

I'd definitely buy something. Not sure what but something for sure. Preferably on my bag.


----------



## Bamdin (Jan 14, 2015)

I would totally get something for my bag. Probably not like an FA logo, but maybe a tail keychain for something.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 15, 2015)

I'd personally get a few keychains...one for my keyring, and the rest to use as zipper-pulls for my backpack.


----------



## Half-Note (Jan 15, 2015)

Would be pretty damn awesome, so I'd definitely buy it.


----------



## shteev (Jan 15, 2015)

who voted that it's a terrible idea though like i can't help imagining some hermit in front of a big glowing monitor saying

*FA trinkets???* PINS? _BUMPER STICKERS?! _DEPLORABLE


----------



## StormyChang (Jan 15, 2015)

-Sliqq- said:


> Sounds pretty dope. It's just I don't like it being pointed out that I'm a furry out of the blue.
> 
> But because it's New York, maybe nobody cares lol



yea... no one in NY would care if you had a pin or bumper sticker or anything on, especially in the city.  i mean have you been to some of the places in the city (107th/the village/brooklyn in general )... eesh.. >.>


----------



## PheagleAdler (Jan 15, 2015)

I think it'd be a nice conversation starter, if someone had heard of the site. It's a lot better than simply coming out and saying "hey everyone, I'm a furry"


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 28, 2015)

I legitly don't know who we should even contact to see if we can get this started.  I sent it to Mentova a while back, but yeah...


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 28, 2015)

Send it to the head of FA: Dragoneer


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 28, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Send it to the head of FA: Dragoneer



Literally the master race, huh?


----------



## Dragoneer (Jan 28, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> So, if FA sold pins / patches (sew-on & iron-on) / keychains / bumper stickers / etc (of the FA paw icon + caption: "FA"), would you buy them?
> Assume they are reasonably priced.
> 
> They would be a consistent yet discrete way for furries to identify each other.


Something like that is in the works.


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 29, 2015)

I'd buy a bumper sticker if I have a car that I know I'll have for a good long while.

Wouldn't want to buy one and find out the next day that the army is taking me and I'll have wasted a few bucks and left something on my car that someone else may not have wanted.


----------



## Kookyfox (Feb 2, 2015)

what about tiepins?


----------



## Wolveon (Feb 3, 2015)

Dragoneer said:


> Something like that is in the works.


Now we need an ETA, lol.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 3, 2015)

Yeah why the hell not. I'm already a self proclaimed furfag and everyone knows it. Though the other stuff I have is less than discrete.


----------



## Aeveirra509 (Feb 5, 2015)

Hmmm... Yeah I would totally buy an FA pin, and Keychain  at the same time..l 
But a bumper sticker/magnet is sorta pushing it. Unless it was insanely awesome. 
Then...probly I would


----------



## fatpenguin (Feb 28, 2015)

You know what, hell the _*fuck*_ yes!!! I'd let my freak flag fly with pride. Anything to support the site.


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Feb 28, 2015)

Patches, Keychains, everything! The logo is really cool, and I just love merchandising.
We should start a kickstarter project


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 28, 2015)

Pin badges are fun, but I wouldn't wear them unless I'm going somewhere full of geeky folks. Like Comic Con.


----------



## Wolveon (Mar 26, 2015)

Guess these won't be happening anytime soon.


----------



## dracovixen (Apr 5, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> So, if FA sold pins / patches (sew-on & iron-on) / keychains / bumper stickers / etc (of the FA paw icon + caption: "FA"), would you buy them?
> Assume they are reasonably priced.
> 
> They would be a consistent yet discrete way for furries to identify each other.



Unfortunately, now you'd be using copyrighted IMVU logos, so I don't think you'd be wise to try to sell anything with that on them.


----------



## Dewi_K (Apr 21, 2015)

Yes, why not?
Many people use in their backpacks some object to demostrate their likes and part of their lifestyles. So then why not use a little product of FA to demostrate your like for the furry fandom.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Apr 21, 2015)

dracovixen said:


> Unfortunately, now you'd be using copyrighted IMVU logos, so I don't think you'd be wise to try to sell anything with that on them.



No you wouldn't. IMVU doesn't hold the rights to the FA logos, FA does.


----------



## Ahkrin Descol (Apr 21, 2015)

I'd definitely get the keychain, hardly anyone (around here) knows what FA stands for anyway so it could be my own little secret to flounce in front of people


----------



## PheagleAdler (Apr 22, 2015)

I have one of those badge necklace thingys and a shirt from the Donation Drive. Wouldn't mind expanding to other items.


----------



## Xaerun (Apr 22, 2015)

Personally I just go for the paw/phi tattoo on my hip, it's way more kawaii


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 22, 2015)

Xaerun said:


> Personally I just go for the paw/phi tattoo on my hip, it's way more kawaii



Yeah, but it's not readily visible.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Apr 22, 2015)

Xaerun said:


> Personally I just go for the paw/phi tattoo on my hip, it's way more kawaii



If I ever wanted to get a tattoo, I would go all out with eagle wings on my back or arms


----------

